# Santa Barbara fiesta cruiser run 2022



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2022)

Epic ride.the lineup is all cook brothers cruisers and a few mtbs.im sure that we will hear thats the most together in a pic


----------



## 1motime (Aug 8, 2022)

Great bikes. Not cool to mount a kickstand?


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2022)

Lol,bmx bikes never had kick stands


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Aug 8, 2022)

Was a fun one! Always good to see ya man. Wish I had taken some more pics!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2022)

😕 Guess my invite got lost in the mail


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> 😕 Guess my invite got lost in the mail



Mine too..,


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 8, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> 😕 Guess my invite got lost in the mail



I was gonna tell you when I saw you at the next foothill flyer ride🤣


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 9, 2022)

What was the tally on vintage Cook Brothers cruisers at this year’s event?


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm not sure.if I hear a number I'll post it.that whole line up in the pics is all cook brothers and their owners.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Aug 9, 2022)

schwinnja said:


> What was the tally on vintage Cook Brothers cruisers at this year’s event?



The number I heard was 32. Mostly three bars, but a few Diamond frames, and one Alpine.


----------

